# ISO cinnamon raisin swirl bread recipe



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have tried a few different recipes for this but none yet have been as tender as the Peppridge Farm's brand at the store. Do any of you have a recipe that stays tender? I'm going to try an egg bread recipe today and see if that is any better. 

TIA
Svadhisthana


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Svadhisthana,

Try this one (buttermilk is the key):

Overnight Cinnamon-Raisin Swirl Bread
Makes 1 loaf

Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 35 Minutes

"This yeast bread is a cold-rise version. The good thing about it is that you can make plain yeast rolls out of it, or make it into a cinnamon-raisin swirl loaf. Plus, this dough will last about 2 weeks, if you keep it wrapped in plastic wrap in your refrigerator. "

1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45
degrees C)
5 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 cup shortening
2 (.25 ounce) packages active dry yeast
2 cups lukewarm buttermilk
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1/4 cup white sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Directions 
1 In a small bowl, dissolve yeast in warm water. Let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes.

2 In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, salt and baking powder. Cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add yeast mixture and buttermilk; mix well until dough pulls together. Dough will be somewhat soft. Place dough in a lightly greased bowl, cover, and refrigerate overnight.

3 The next morning, or when you are ready to bake your bread, take out your dough and knead in a little flour. Let dough sit at room temperature for 45 minutes. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

4 Press out dough onto a lightly floured surface to a rectangle. Brush the surface with melted butter and sprinkle with the sugar, cinnamon and raisins. Roll up dough and place, seam down, on a lightly greased baking sheet.

5 Bake in preheated oven for 25 to 35 minutes, or until bottom of loaf sounds hollow when tapped.

From here.


----------

